# Experience with Cartrophen Injections



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I have just had Heidi's hips and stifles xrayed because of problems with her left back leg.

It turns out her hips aren't very good but not too bad. She is 10years old.
However, her left back stifle is very bad with arthritis. I have heidi on Metacam but the Vet suggested we try Cartrophen injections and take her off Metacam for 4 weeks whilst having these injections. She had her first injection today.

I would be interested to hear if anyone has experience with Cartrophen and the outcome.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We've had dogs on Cartrophen injections - truly amazing the difference, within days.... made all the difference and I could see when it was beginning to wear off; I'd check the diary and sure as eggs are eggs, we'd be due another boost!

Great drug!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

8tansox said:


> We've had dogs on Cartrophen injections - truly amazing the difference, within days.... made all the difference and I could see when it was beginning to wear off; I'd check the diary and sure as eggs are eggs, we'd be due another boost!
> 
> Great drug!


Thank you for reply. I am hopeful now that this may work. 
Heidi had such a bad life before I rescued her 7 years ago that I don't want her too suffer anymore.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie is on Cartrophen at this very moment. It's been a godsend and I believe has kept him going when arthritis set in when he hurt his cruciate and then needed an operation.

I've recommended it to several people, two I know that use it have been as pleased as myself with the results and one said that it hadn't made enough difference to be worthwhile.

In Alfie's case the 4 injections didn't have any significant effect until week 6 after the initial injection but after that if I felt he needed a top up (usually every 3 months) it would take affect after 1 week.
After 2 years of use I have just given him another course of 4 injections and he may need them monthly now.

Cartrophen and hydro have kept him active, long after the vet thought he ever would be :thumbsup:


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

We've just taken Jack for the 3rd injection of his second course. I think we saw an improvement, like Rona, in week 5 or 6 of his first course, but difficult to tell as he has always had good spells and bad spells anyway, so it may just have been a good spell. He's so riddled with arthritis and spondylosis that it was probably too little too late and anything making a significant difference really would be a wonder drug.

However, due to pancreatitis, plus elevated liver enzymes from a long spell on Previcox, NSAIDs are off the menu forever for this one now, so we'll continue to do the max possible of 3 full courses per year of Cartrophen as you never know what he'd be like without it.

For info, we've tried 2 previous dogs with Cartrophen. Both ancient GSDs with CDRM and didn't notice any difference in mobility with them whatsoever so never bothered repeating the course. But I'm not sure there is anything that actually treats this particular ailment anyway.

Fingers crossed it works for yours. Despite our previous experiences I will always try this for future dogs if necessary over long term use of NSAIDs, as it is just so much safer.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

rona said:


> Alfie is on Cartrophen at this very moment. It's been a godsend and I believe has kept him going when arthritis set in when he hurt his cruciate and then needed an operation.
> 
> I've recommended it to several people, two I know that use it have been as pleased as myself with the results and one said that it hadn't made enough difference to be worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Thank you for information.
I was quite upset when I came home from vets as the xrays show nothing can be done for Heidi and these injections are the only thing the vet can do. 
The Metacam wasn't working, she was getting much worse on her back leg that is why I had all these xrays today and lots of blood tests in case there was an underlying condition.
I am feeling more positive since reading my replies.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

PennyGSD said:


> We've just taken Jack for the 3rd injection of his second course. I think we saw an improvement, like Rona, in week 5 or 6 of his first course, but difficult to tell as he has always had good spells and bad spells anyway, so it may just have been a good spell. He's so riddled with arthritis and spondylosis that it was probably too little too late and anything making a significant difference really would be a wonder drug.
> 
> However, due to pancreatitis, plus elevated liver enzymes from a long spell on Previcox, NSAIDs are off the menu forever for this one now, so we'll continue to do the max possible of 3 full courses per year of Cartrophen as you never know what he'd be like without it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying. As i said to Rona I am feeling more positive now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> We've just taken Jack for the 3rd injection of his second course. I think we saw an improvement, like Rona, in week 5 or 6 of his first course, but difficult to tell as he has always had good spells and bad spells anyway, so it may just have been a good spell. *He's so riddled with arthritis and spondylosis that it was probably too little too late and anything making a significant difference really would be a wonder drug.
> *
> However, due to pancreatitis, plus elevated liver enzymes from a long spell on Previcox, NSAIDs are off the menu forever for this one now, so we'll continue to do the max possible of 3 full courses per year of Cartrophen as you never know what he'd be like without it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I agree and there comes a point that Cartrophen, even if it does work initially, can no longer cope as a anti inflammatory therefore giving rise to pain and other drugs then have to be looked into 

I'm very nearly at that point


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

beris said:


> Thank you for information.
> I was quite upset when I came home from vets as the xrays show nothing can be done for Heidi and these injections are the only thing the vet can do.
> The Metacam wasn't working, she was getting much worse on her back leg that is why I had all these xrays today and lots of blood tests in case there was an underlying condition.
> I am feeling more positive since reading my replies.


Have you discussed other pain relief?
Tramadol is a fairly safe drug, but not one all vets think of as it's not licensed for animal use.
The advantage of it, is it can be used alongside Cartrophen


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

rona said:


> Have you discussed other pain relief?
> Tramadol is a fairly safe drug, but not one all vets think of as it's not licensed for animal use.
> The advantage of it, is it can be used alongside Cartrophen


Heidi has been on metacam for 12 months as I said before her leg was going worse, that is why I asked vet to do these xrays on her hips and stifles and crucial ligaments so I new what I was dealing with.
The vet did mention tramadol but wanted to try Cartrophen on its own first.
I have to take Heidi to vets for the next three mondays for injections and they are going to look at her after she has had this course.

All her blood tests have come back positive so I was quite pleased after taking metacam.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

beris said:


> Heidi has been on metacam for 12 months as I said before her leg was going worse, that is why I asked vet to do these xrays on her hips and stifles and crucial ligaments so I new what I was dealing with.
> The vet did mention tramadol but wanted to try Cartrophen on its own first.
> I have to take Heidi to vets for the next three mondays for injections and they are going to look at her after she has had this course.
> 
> All her blood tests have come back positive so I was quite pleased after taking metacam.


Sounds as if your vet is on the ball 

Fingers crossed it works as well for Heidi as it has for Alfie


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Beris, I just wanted to say please consider hydrotherapy. It is wonderful for arthritis, you would not believe the difference. She will also benefit from glucosomine and chondroitin.

My brother's goldie was on cartrophen for a long time and he was very impressed with the difference.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Beris, I just wanted to say please consider hydrotherapy. It is wonderful for arthritis, you would not believe the difference. She will also benefit from glucosomine and chondroitin.
> 
> My brother's goldie was on cartrophen for a long time and he was very impressed with the difference.


Thank you for replying. 
I have checked on hydrotherapy and my nearest one is in south Wales approx 100miles which is out of the question for me to travel. (Although I drive everyday as no bus service I haven't got the confidence to drive that far.)
I have been giving Heidi YUMOVE for 3 years, also Salmon oil.

I am now very optimistic after the replies I have had.

Heidi has slept since she came home after her anesthetic, so we wont be playing with her toys tonight.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

beris said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I have checked on hydrotherapy and my nearest one is in south Wales approx 100miles which is out of the question for me to travel. (Although I drive everyday as no bus service I haven't got the confidence to drive that far.)
> I have been giving Heidi YUMOVE for 3 years, also Salmon oil.
> 
> ...


There's hydro pools all over Wales 

They may not be a member of an organization but the hydrotherapist may have had proper training.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.naturalanimalcentre.com/images/tan.pdf

Canine Physiotherapy & Rehabilitation | Veterinary Rehabilitation, Physiotherapy, hydrotherapy & Acupuncture. Dog physiotherapy, hydrotherapy, acupuncture and rehabilitation - UK

news & media | The Dog House

Mmmm I see your problem.

Any of these worth contacting?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beris said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I have checked on hydrotherapy and my nearest one is in south Wales approx 100miles which is out of the question for me to travel. (Although I drive everyday as no bus service I haven't got the confidence to drive that far.)
> I have been giving Heidi YUMOVE for 3 years, also Salmon oil.
> 
> ...


Any lakes or rivers nearer? Anywhere she can swim will do really, though not quite as good. It gives them the exercise to build up the muscle with any strain and it would be a shame if she can't do any swimming at all.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Can I just add that Jack is also on Tramadol alongside the Cartrophen. 

He had it for a while when he had a previous severe back problem, was off it for a while and then we put him back on it for the pain that comes with pancreatitis, but we noticed such a huge difference in his overall outlook and mobility that he's now staying on it. So maybe Tramadol is in fact the wonder drug that I was talking about.

Good idea to try the Cartrophen first, but don't despair that it's the last resort. Tramadol has a lot less long term side effects than any of the NSAIDs so you can control the pain with Tramadol if necessary, but still know you're doing something to help the underlying cause with Cartrophen.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zak's had two courses. I have not seen a difference. 

Brig is on a mix of trocoxil and tramadol, which is miraculous, IMO. I think the tramadol alone would be fine, probably.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments.

I have spoken to my vet this morning and we are going to keep with just the injections to see if they work, the vet has warned me they don't work on all dogs, and then consider what to do when injections finished. My vets will use tramadol if it helps the dog.


----------



## MargDi (Nov 15, 2012)

My Polo is 15y 8m old. She had the course of 4 injections and my vet said that he now finds that giving one inj a month after the course is beneficial. He's right and it's only £10.43 cos the nurse does it. 
Many yrs ago I had the course of 4 done on a 14yr old dog - they lasted exactly 3m, so had another course and they lasted til he died at the age of 18yrs ...... but my old girl is so much worse than he was. I started to give her Yumove in July as well, and that helps.


----------

